# Error in loading DLL: 'RegExp'



## Guybrush (Feb 24, 2002)

Hi

Everything was fine till two days back, but now when i try to test a site on which i am working on these days, i keep getting this error:

-----------------
HTTP 500.100 - Internal Server Error - ASP error
Internet Information Services

Technical Information (for support personnel)

Error Type:
Microsoft VBScript runtime (0x800A0030)
Error in loading DLL: 'RegExp'
/login.asp
-----------------

The site which is giving me issues is ASP VB and i use IIS 5.1 to test my sites.

Can anybody pease help?
Thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Do regular HTML pages work? What happens if you take an HTML page and just rename it with a .asp extension? (Does it give you an error?)


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 24, 2002)

regular html pages including the renamed ones run fine.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Need to see what code is being called from the referring page but i'm not positive but it sounds as if a package isn't loading correctly on the server. Perhaps the VBScripting library is corrupted on the server (just a guess though)
Have you tried re-booting the server to rule out a frozen app?
Has anything changed on the server? 
Have you recently applied updates or patches to it?


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 24, 2002)

tried literally everything... removed and reinstalled iis, repaired mdac, even dreamweaver in which i was working, but no joy.

Finally, i reinstalled windows and bam... it started working! 
Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I thought it was an application problem, that provides insight into it, in that it was as expected.


----------

